
Iran Demonstrates New Humanoid Robot Surena III - mcspecter
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/iran-humanoid-robot-surena-iii#.Vkun1r4G6t8.hackernews
======
irascible
Damn. Good work Iran!

------
ild
Looks like she is wearing a hijab.

